# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  KeepMeOut të kujton që duhet të rifillosh punën

## LeArNiNgHaCkInG

Nqs e gjen veten shpesh duke vizituar nje faqe adiktive (si psh. facebook) atehere KeepMeOut mund te te vije ne ndihme.

KeepMeOut funksionon si nje kujtues xhentil, dhe nuk mund te te bllokoje ndonje faqe ne menyre absolute.

Vizitoni www.keepmeout.com per me shume informacion ose per ta testuar.

----------


## Slimshaddy

Hahhaha e bukur kur te duhet :P

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

E domosdoshme per pronaret!!!

----------

